# Will rescues place with an older couple?



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

My husbands grandparents may be interested in another golden retriever. They had one for many years and loved him very much. It's been about 2 years since they lost him (old age I think). 

They are both 81 but in good shape. They don't want an older GR, I don't think they want to go through the loss again anytime soon, but I don't think they could handle a puppy.

I'm just looking for some feedback from rescuers before I even mention the idea to them. They live in Nova Scotia (Canada). Thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would place a dog 8 or over with them, so long as their immediate family would be regularly involved with the dog, the dog would know to them, and it was in writing that they (the family) would take the dog if the owners passed away or couldn't keep him any longer.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't believe that just age should be considered. Any more than families with kids under 8 not being allowed to adopt. It should be done on a case by case basis. My mom is going to 81 next Monday. She has a dog that I adopted to her when he was a puppy. He's 5 now. She walks him 2 miles in the morning and 2 miles in the afternoon. She took him through 2 levels of obedience and had him in daycare for 1/2 days a couple of times a week for socialization. Granted, she does know that she can count on us to take him if something were to happen to her and my dad, but that's not only because we are family, but because I was the one who adopted him to her, so I am responsible for taking him back if needed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We do home visits and base our decision on each individual case. If they can handle a dog then we would pick a dog who fits their individual needs/wants.
I have no idea what the rescues in Nova Scotia do.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree, it should be on a case by case basis, and provided the family would take the dog or help out as needed I don't see the problem. Same as the 'kids under x' rule which I don't agree with. Yes, I have young kids at home but that doesn't make it a bad home or that a dog or kid would be at risk...

Lana


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's not easy to find a rescue Golden in NS. Last time a member joined looking for one, I sent her a dog from Florida.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I don't believe that just age should be considered. Any more than families with kids under 8 not being allowed to adopt. It should be done on a case by case basis. My mom is going to 81 next Monday. She has a dog that I adopted to her when he was a puppy. He's 5 now. She walks him 2 miles in the morning and 2 miles in the afternoon. She took him through 2 levels of obedience and had him in daycare for 1/2 days a couple of times a week for socialization. Granted, she does know that she can count on us to take him if something were to happen to her and my dad, but that's not only because we are family, but because I was the one who adopted him to her, so I am responsible for taking him back if needed.


I agree totally! GRRNT adopted a younger dog (under a year, but I could be off a few months) to a senior couple in their 80s. They got the energetic dog into obedience training. They realized their golden needed a lot more activity and the gentleman bought a scooter so he could run with the dog on the golf course surrounding their home. We featured them in our summer 2009 newsletter: http://www.goldenretrievers.org/newsletter/pdfs/summer2009ntgolden.pdf
It has a great photo of the adopter (who claims he's not that old in his 80s!) and golden with the scooter. 
Many rescues will consider individual cases and adopt if the situation is right for dog and adopter. My parents could never handle a puppy, much less a 12 year old golden, but I'm happy that those older citizens can adopt a golden of whatever age that needs a good home.

A lot of rescues and shelters are starting seniors for seniors programs where seniors can adopt senior dogs and cats at reduced rates (or free). In some cases the animal's medical expenses are subsidized by the organization. I think these types of programs are invaluable on so many levels. While I'm not sure about other places, our city shelter actually allowed seniors to adopt animals of any age with all fees waived for a few months this year. When the tv news did a feature on it I had tears in my eyes just seeing the joy on the faces of the seniors faces (humans) knowing some of them will be less lonely with their new 4 legged adoptee. It was also heartwarming to see all the tail wags and kisses (the dogs, not the cats)!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Our rescue will certainly adopt to seniors, but they make sure the fit is a good one. My husband and I walk our neighbor's golden because they are not physically able to, so they get the companionship and their dog gets needed exercise, plus she adores our Finn, so she gets to kiss her boyfriend every day


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Our rescue will certainly adopt to seniors, but they make sure the fit is a good one. My husband and I walk our neighbor's golden because they are not physically able to, so they get the companionship and their dog gets needed exercise, plus she adores our Finn, so she gets to kiss her boyfriend every day


You are a very nice neighbor. You are right, they get the wonderful companionship of their dog and you get the benefits associated with exercising, a win-win!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

My Mom (80) adopted a female one year ago. The shelter rescued her from being euthanized at another shelter, they were going to put her down because she weighed 120 lbs. and could not go up stairs. WELL, you should see her now ,she just had her yearly check-up and now is 68 lbs. and can counter surf.She has come a long way, Bella and my Mom make a good team! Bella is about 7yrs. old.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRNT adopted a dog last weekend to a couple in their 70'/80's. They originally came looking for a 1-3 year old dog because they had just lost theirs, but fell in love a 6 to 8 year old dog perfect for them.

It is about matching the right dog with the right family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

yes

I am sure rescues adopt to older people and many times it is the Best home!

After all, when people are a little older they are usually home more and have lots of love and time to give a pet. It's a win-win situation for the pet and for the people as we all know how good pets are for us-mentally and physically!!

MY beloved parents who are gone now, adopted a cat, they always had dogs before, when they were in their 80's. The rescue only asked my Sister and I if we would take Mocha if something happened to them.

I hope this wonderful couple gets a dog to love very soon!!!


----------



## BumblesBounce (Jan 31, 2010)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I would place a dog 8 or over with them, so long as their immediate family would be regularly involved with the dog, the dog would know to them, and it was in writing that they (the family) would take the dog if the owners passed away or couldn't keep him any longer.


We have the same policy regarding having in writing what family member would take the dog if they passed away or couldn't keep him any longer. We place dogs of varying ages, depending on the applicants and the dog.


Golden Retriever Rescue of Southern Maryland


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

As others say - it's a case by case. The home visit will help determine the right dog for the right people. But age usually doesn't make a difference.


----------

